# Extremely heavy udder



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe is on her third freshening and has been having quite a bit of trouble holding up her udder when it is full. She milks about a gallon twice a day and is very heavy built. She arches her back slightly and looks uncomfortable. I am not sure what I can do, I was hoping there is something I could feed her that might improve her back and over all strength. It is not effecting her movement and it is held together pretty nicely. I can get pictures later. She currently eats 6 cups a day with black oil sunflower seeds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your Nigerian Dwarf is milking a gallon twice a day?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

^^^That!!!! Wowza!!!


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

That is why her udder is so heavy but I need to fix it so she doesn't keep hurting herself. She has only been in milk a month will her back get stronger?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

This was her yesterday. She is still on her kids so I don't know if they kids will force her to produce more or if that affects her udder?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You're getting two gallons a day out of her?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes on average. Once in the morning once at night. it does not seem like a lot but it is usually that much. Sometimes less but most of the time around there.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I think that breaks records if that's true... Very few standard sized goats will even reach two gallons a day, they call those "unicorns" it's so rare. I don't see how a Nigerian could possibly be doing that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think her problem has anything to do with her udder, heavy or not. It looks like her dorsal processes haven't realigned themselves after kidding yet. The body goes through changes to allow passage of the kids and one of these is the raising of the dorsal process to straighten the birth canal. Sometimes it can take up to 6 months before the doe's body goes back into shape. Gentle but, firm massage may help her get straightened out a bit.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's insane! :shocked: :shocked:
Most of my Alpines don't milk that much!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, that sure is a lot for a Nigie!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's extremely remarkable, wow!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How many pounds does she give? That is an amazing doe! They do sell goat bras. It is a harness type contraption that supports the udder and distributes the weight.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I think that breaks records if that's true... Very few standard sized goats will even reach two gallons a day, they call those "unicorns" it's so rare. I don't see how a Nigerian could possibly be doing that.


I did not ask for your opinion on how much my goat makes. If you are going to give me a suggestion on how to make my goat feel better then by all means please do but don't be rude I'm just asking for help.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I don't think her problem has anything to do with her udder, heavy or not. It looks like her dorsal processes haven't realigned themselves after kidding yet. The body goes through changes to allow passage of the kids and one of these is the raising of the dorsal process to straighten the birth canal. Sometimes it can take up to 6 months before the doe's body goes back into shape. Gentle but, firm massage may help her get straightened out a bit.


Is there anyway I can prevent this for next year?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Olivia, I don't think anyone was trying to be rude, we are just surprised because that's a lot of milk from a mini!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope you find a way to help her, she does look uncomfortable.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okee dokee.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Just so that you're informed and so that you put her on milk test to prove this, because that's an incredible amount of milk, the all time champion for milk testing Nigerian Dwarves gave an average of 5.6 pounds a day. A gallon is just over 8 pounds.

There is reason to be shocked by that amount.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Just so that you're informed and so that you put her on milk test to prove this, because that's an incredible amount of milk, the all time champion for milk testing Nigerian Dwarves gave an average of 5.6 pounds a day. A gallon is just over 8 pounds.
> 
> There is reason to be shocked by that amount.


I agree. If she's making that much you should get her recognition for it. I don't think deerbunny was being rude in her previous comment.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to have the goat bras for does with large, poorly supported udders. Those things work well. They make them for Miniature goats, so you might want to try one out on your girl.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

WOW!!!! That's amazing! And yes, you need to get that doe on record!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, I agree....get her on record! That's more than my saanen from a local dairy!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is her overall body condition? Perhaps you could pull one of her kids and also decrease her daily grain ration to signal her body to produce less? I don't think there is a way to strengthen her back, but you should be able to decrease her production.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with the others, if she's producing 2 gallons per day, you should put her on test! That is amazing! 
Hope you get something figured out to help her with her udder


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Not one person was being rude to you goatygirl.

Quote:
I did not ask for your opinion on how much my goat makes. If you are going to give me a suggestion on how to make my goat feel better then by all means please do but don't be rude I'm just asking for help.


----------

